# Pecan Bars



## Guest (Sep 2, 1999)

These are to die for!PECAN BARS1/4 cup butter, melted2 cups brown sugar2/3 cup flour4 eggs1 teasp vanilla1/4 teasp baking soda1/4 teasp salt2 cups chopped pecansconfectioners sugarPour butter into 9X13" pan; set aside.Mix brown sugar, flour, eggs, vanilla, soda and salt. Stir in pecans. Spread over butter. Bake at 350ï¿½F, 30-35 minutes. Dust with congectioners sugar out of oven. Cool completely before cutting.kate


----------

